# Live Aquaria plants?



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I was searching through the internet for live plants and came across this website.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/

Now I was wondering if this plant pack is good enough for betta's and help the ecosystem in the tank.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+2146&pcatid=2146

Thanks!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Look good to use to me


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks!

Does 9 live plants seem a lot?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

how big is your tank?


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

10 Gallon


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lol. then it's not too much 

make sure you have a good lighting to suit the plants needs.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

aokashi said:


> lol. then it's not too much
> 
> make sure you have a good lighting to suit the plants needs.


Ah that sounds good. Plus it looks like a good deal on that site and I might order it after my girlfriend approves of it lol. 

For lighting I have the Aqueon Modular LED light (Only 1 LED light strip) Is that enough or should I get more "Day Light" LED light strips for them?

Thanks! :-D


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Love that plant place! 95% of my plants have come from them and I've never been disappointed. I did how've just order some hornwort from aquariumplants.com and am incredibly disappointed, great plants, really big! But loaded with unidentifiable water critters both day and nocturnal :-/ . With liveaquaria I've only had one mystery snail who was dead in the plant bag, they have great customer service and sometimes send extra plants too  ...also got my nerites there, another great deal, can't say enough good about my experience with them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Those plants are great and will help keep the tank clean but remember no aquarium is an ecosystem.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I wanna buy that pack myself, cept that they won't ship half of those plants to Oregon.. *mad face*


----------

